# Unhealthy RBTA?



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I bought a RBTA about a month ago and it was thriving UNTIL my maroon clowns hosted it. Now it looks weird and the mouth is open very slightly from time to time. Is there anything wrong with it? Should I remove these maroon clowns?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Clowns can stress out the corals/anemones they host, sometimes to the point of death. I would remove them.


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm no expert, but the RBTA in your pictures above looks relatively healthy to me.
Deep red, not bleached, not retracted/shrunk. If it was truly getting stressed by your clowns it would most likely shrink up to protect itself, not stay fully stretched out like that.

I can't see the mouth from the pics, so tough to comment on that.

I assume that's the RBTA I sold you, and at this point I would leave it as it is. 
Did you try target feeding a couple mysid shrimp? Does it eat?
My maroon clowns are ridiculously rough with all my RBTA's and from what I can tell, they love it. When it becomes too much, they shrink up.


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

RBTA eats a bunch of mysis every 4 days. All my nems eat like pigs. Today my condy anemone dropped down from the top to the bottom of my tank and stunf my bubble coral. Looking half dead, will it be okay?


----------

